# Trump Loosens Firearm Export Restrictions



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Good news while the lying dems cry.....



> In September 2017 The Hill reported that the Trump administration was "reportedly planning" to ease the restrictions. Now it appears the restrictions will be loosened by transferring "the licensing of gun exports from the State Department to the Commerce Department."
> 
> The shift will only apply to "nonmilitary firearms and ammunition that are already commercially available." The export of military weapons will continue to be overseen by the State Department.
> 
> ...


Democrats Cry Foul as Trump Loosens Firearm Export Restrictions


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

More jobs created.....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Wahoo!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

What I want to see is a law that says if you manufacture a weapon in your country. And that weapon is not reasonably for sale to the general public in your country , you can not import it to the US.


----------

